# Florida Mudding



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Northest Florida atv riding.
ATV Riding in Northeast Florida - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------



## storms550 (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Suburban estates??


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

It is hastings. Some people call it waffletop or flagler estates. Big place and free.


----------



## buggymike (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone still go out to hastings/ waffletop if so...i would like to ride with group


----------

